# Clocking Out II



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Awhile back we had a thread to clock out when we were leaving DC. I thought it would be a good idea to reinstitute that thread. 

Night all!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2005)

Good night sierra.
sleep well and dream sweet.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2005)

Goodnight, Sierra. Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2005)

i wonder if sc dreams of sawing wood?


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 23, 2005)

Just popped in to check my forums and see how everyone was doing but I'm heading out now.  Since the in-laws called and canceled their visit DH and I have a free afternoon to ourselves!


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2005)

i gotta go too. must get ready for work. eck


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i wonder if sc dreams of sawing wood?


 
*I sure do, bucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2005)

speaking of dreaming, i think that's what i'm going to go do. goodnight guys !


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2005)

Past noon, time for lunch and to move the sprinkler out in the yard.  Sunday is one of my watering days.  Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2005)

hope you have a good one too sierra.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 24, 2005)

See you tonight, my friends. Getting ready to head out to Grandson's birthday party on the beach. He is 17 today and the light of my life.


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

Have fun, wasabi!  See you later.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

Happy birthday to your grandson Wasabi..I wish him all the best.

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2005)

party on the beach huh ? sounds like you'll have a great time wasabi.
send birthday wishes !


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

Good night, all!  See you tomorrow -


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2005)

goodnight callie


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2005)

think i'm heading for bed too. goodnight everyone


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

bye, middie.  Sleep well.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

Night, all.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2005)

Where's everbody  going? I just got back from the beach.
Goodnight everyone. It's only 8:15 pm here in pinappleland.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2005)

Nighty night!  I'm off to dream land.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, it's about time for bed. I have a busy day tomorrow making peach jam!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

Oooh, crewsk.  I wish you could send me a jar via the internet.  My greatgreat aunt used to make awesome peach jam and pies.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

got one heck of a thunderstorm rolling through so i better get off of my computer


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

okay i'm back. we had not one, but 3 storms come through !!!
winds of 75 m.p.h. one of the airports were showing they had
a few charters planes that were blown over completely upside 
down. was pretty bad.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy to see you'er back!


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

and now i'm leaving. i hear more thunder in the distance.
i also got called into work tomorrow and i have to get
up at 5 *eck*... that'll be here waaaaaaaaaaaaay to
early lol


----------



## callie (Jul 26, 2005)

'night, middie!  i'll be getting up at 5, too...sigh


----------



## callie (Jul 26, 2005)

now that i think about it...guess i'd better get the dishes done and be off to bed myself!  see you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2005)

Night all, 

off to dreamland...see ya all tomorrow.
Sweet dreams
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm off to load the dishwasher, fix lunch for the kids & get started on my first batch of cookies. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2005)

think i'm heading to bed. was up at 5 a.m. again today.
goodnight guys


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

i'm checking out, too - much as I hate to!  See you tomorrow!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 29, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> think i'm heading to bed. was up at 5 a.m. again today.
> goodnight guys


 
Today??   Middie, I get up that early everyday, except for my days off.  I was hoping to sleep in tomorrow than I remembered I have a 7:30 am meeting with one of my contractors.   

SC


----------



## crewsk (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm gone, the thunder is rolling back in.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 29, 2005)

I need to clock out already.  I just wanted to stop in quick.  DH is home today--he had a root canal this morning and I'm playing nurse maid.   I need to go make him a Coke Float or a milk shake.  See y'all later!


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

oh.....please give him my deepest sympathy!!!  i've had several root canals - worst pain i've ever endured (really!)  i think i had the dentist from he**!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 30, 2005)

I need to get some house work done and I may have to go to work later, if these t-storms start any fires.  I hope that everyone has a great day.  

SC


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

Good night, everyone.  See you tomorrow!!

Time to go to sleep.


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

see you all later - hope everyone has a great monday...i've got to go to work (such an interruption!)


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry to ask a question (see general cooking section) and run - but gotta get back to work...


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm heading out.  DH got home from work early so I promised him I'd help him with some yard work.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm off to bed! My feet & back are killing me & I just need to lay down & relax before I go to sleep. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2005)

Night crewsk!


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

'night, crewsk - hope you have a restful night and feel 100% in the morning!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Night crewsk, rest easy and sweet dreams.

kadesma


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

i'm outa here, too.  5:00 will be here soon!  have a great night, all!  See ya in the morning!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

callie i'll be getting up with you. 5 will be here waaaaaaay to early. good night guys


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Night Middie, I'm off to, have an ear ache and it's time to call it a day..

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 1, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> callie i'll be getting up with you. 5 will be here waaaaaaay to early. good night guys


 
Good night to you all.  I should not be on too late either.  I am getting up at 4:30 am to exercise before I go to work.  So, early to bed for me.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 2, 2005)

Time for bed.  I promised myself that I would get off the internet at 2200 and go to bed.  Good night!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 2, 2005)

Time for me to get ready to take the kids & register them for school. See y'all later!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't believe it's that time of year already, crewsk!  This is a biggie for Savannah and you!  

I've put it off long enough.  I'm going to clean the bathroom and do some ironing  .


----------



## crewsk (Aug 2, 2005)

That makes 2 of us!! I just can't get over the fact that my baby is starting school.  She's finally excited about it now though. Before we met her teacher & saw her classroom, she didn't want to go at all. Now that's all she talks about.


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

ok...it's that time again.  'night to all - middie, your sis is in my prayers!

See you all tomorrow


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Night!!  Sleep well, all!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

sleep well and dream sweet!!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks!! I will.  I slept awful last night.  Sleep well too, pdswife.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm off to my parents & to get TC shoes for school & Savannah a backpack(hope I can find one that she can carry). I'll see y'all later!


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

it's been a couple of long days for me so i'm turning in early. goodnight everyone


----------



## callie (Aug 3, 2005)

We just had a mama bear and her 2 cubs get separated outside our house.  One cub was in our tree, mom was across the road and I don't know where the other cub was.  What a racket they were making.  Bellowing is the best way I can describe it.  And, of course, every tourist in the vicinity was right here, spotlighting the bears, trying to get photos.  Generally making the matter much worse.  We finally got everyone to turn lights off, put cameras away and mom and babies got back together again.  

Now that the story had a happy ending, I'm off to bed!  
See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Nite Callie, glad mama and babies are ok..people can be such boob's!!!!  
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 4, 2005)

Off to bed. We are supposed to have thunderstorms starting tomorrow for the next 3 days.  So, if you don't hear from me for a few days means that the ranger district has gotten slammed with lightning fires and I am helping with the dispatching of resources.  

Good night, SC


----------



## crewsk (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm off to clean up the kitchen & try to keep myself busy for a while. See y'all later!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 4, 2005)

Good night all! I'm exhausted so I think I'll head on to bed. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2005)

Night crewsk. See you tomorrow.


----------



## callie (Aug 4, 2005)

g'night all!  i'm beat - but tomorrow's friday!!  Hooray!!

See ya then.


----------



## middie (Aug 5, 2005)

goodnight guys !


----------



## crewsk (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm off to bed! Got an early morning & a long day ahead of me!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 6, 2005)

Goodnight, crewsk!!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 6, 2005)

Time for bed, good night all!!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm off to make another big batch of tomato sauce.  I complained that none of my tomatoes were turning red and sudddenly they're all ripe at once!  

Have a good morning!  See you all later!


----------



## callie (Aug 7, 2005)

Hope that tomato sauce turned out OK, PA!  It's been a long day and I'm off to bed.  'Night, all!  See you tomorrow...


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 7, 2005)

I cannot keep my eyes open, anymore.   Time for bed.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## callie (Aug 7, 2005)

It's a beautiful Sunday morning - we just finished a breakfast of hashbrowns, over easy eggs, biscuits, bacon, cantaloupe and coffee (whew!)  Hope everyone else is enjoying Sunday, too!  I'm outta here for a while - see you later!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm off to start supper. Hope to see y'all later! If not, have a good night & I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 8, 2005)

Time to call Mom and Dad.  Also, to see why my dog is barking his head off in the front yard.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2005)

Nite SC, hope all is ok..Pat the pooch for me 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2005)

been another long day for me so i'm heading for dream land. goodnight 
everyone.


----------



## callie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wishing everyone sweeeet dreams and a good night!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm off to take the kids to school & clean my parents house. I'll see y'all later today!


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2005)

i think i'm heading to bed. it's too hot to sit here much longer and i have a/c in my room. so that's where i'm going. goodnight guys


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 14, 2005)

Time for lunch and I need to move the water in the yard.  I hope that you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 15, 2005)

Good night y'all! I'm so exhausted I think I may have to crawl upstairs tonight.


----------



## callie (Aug 15, 2005)

'night, crewsk!  sleep well...


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm beat. busted my butt at work again today.
so i'm going to visit my bed. goodnight guys


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi ho hi ho, its off to work I go. I'll miss you all tonight. Thanks for giving me such an upbeat day y'all. Today has been a particularly lovely day on here.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

Take care Alix,  glad your day was sunny  You sure made mine with that dog post  

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 16, 2005)

See you guys later.  we have a lightning fire on the district.  I may have to go to work.  So, I better get off the net.  Just in case the the call me.


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

okay sierra. be careful out there


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

Take care SC

kadesma


----------



## callie (Aug 16, 2005)

I"m off to clean up the kitchen, do a little laundry, say my prayers and head to bed!  Wishing everyone a pleasant and safe night...


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

goodnight callie


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

*I'm back!!!*

The fire was only 1/5 of an acre.  Not a big deal.  My brother and his engine is putting it out right now.  The best thing I got to stay home and get some chores done and visit DC!!


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

okay i think it's my turn to hit the hay.
goodnight everyone.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2005)

Night every one.  I'll be back first thing in the morning.  Around NOON your time.  lol

Sleep well
and dream sweet!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm dashing up to shower, I will be back later today.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm off to get ready to pick the kids up from school & then to my parents for supper & church. I'll see y'all tomorrow if I don't get a chance later!


----------



## callie (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm off to catch up on the day's news...today began the sentencing hearing for Dennis Rader (Wichita Kansas BTK).  I went through school with one of the victims and lived through the fear of that community.  May the victims now rest in peace - and may their families find peace also.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I'm off to catch up on the day's news...today began the sentencing hearing for Dennis Rader (Wichita Kansas BTK). I went through school with one of the victims and lived through the fear of that community. May the victims now rest in peace - and may their families find peace also.


Amen Callie, Amen
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 18, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I'm off to catch up on the day's news...today began the sentencing hearing for Dennis Rader (Wichita Kansas BTK). I went through school with one of the victims and lived through the fear of that community. May the victims now rest in peace - and may their families find peace also.


 
I totally agree, callie.  My grandparents lived a few blocks from where he used to lurk around.  I also have several aunts, uncles, and cousins that live in Wichita.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

okay 8 a.m. will be here too early so i better
cart my behind to bed now. goodnight everyone.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 18, 2005)

Good night, middie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for your help.  

SC


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 18, 2005)

Time for bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Night all!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 19, 2005)

HH just arrived, and I have to check the news to see what blew up today (Teddy Kennedy, the Gaza strip, Judge Andrew Napolitano, etc.)


----------



## pdswife (Aug 19, 2005)

Checking out for the weekend.  Hope you all have a great couple of days!

bye!!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 19, 2005)

By mudbug and pdswife, I am on my way out too. Chinese food beckons.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 19, 2005)

Alix, enjoy and savor a bite of anything for me 

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Aug 20, 2005)

I really don't want to go to bed but I must.  It's probably for the best, it will quiet my mind.  Sleep will require me to stop worrying all night about $$$$$$, or lack of it anyway.  Goodnight all.


----------



## middie (Aug 20, 2005)

okay i must get back to cleaning my flooded basement grrrrr.
goodnight guys. be back on when i can.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 22, 2005)

Time for bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good night!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, after a mad weekend scramble due to a cancelled concert, and then a mad rush to get replacement tickets at a new venue, we saw Brian Wilson's (Of Beach Boy fame) Smile tour, and it was outstanding - sounded great and he played tons of old stuff, plus the whole Smile Album. There was just something really cool about hearing him singing Daddy took the T-bird away the day of the Woodward Dream Cruise....

Now we're off on a quick vacation for our anniversary - see all of you soon!

Off to the airport! (It's currently 4:34am EDT)
John


----------



## callie (Aug 23, 2005)

{{Hugs}} to everyone going through a rough time.

{{Hugs}} to everyone gliding on a smooth patch.

My prayers are with you all!  And wishes for a peaceful night's sleep...

See you tomorrow!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 2, 2005)

I cannot keep my eyes open.  Time for bed.  Everyone here at DC are such wonderful people. Remember family and friends are the greatest treasures one can have in his or her lifetime. Don't forget to give to give them a hug tomorrow. Goodnight, all. Sleep well.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 2, 2005)

that was beautiful SC.  Goodight and sleep well.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 3, 2005)

Time to make potato salad for dinner.  The potatoes are cooling in the strainer and the eggs are cooling in an ice bath.  Be back later.  I hope that you all have a great evening.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 4, 2005)

Goodnight all!  Morning comes early!


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, off to cook some supper. Keep an eye on that bratty husband of mine.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bratty.....thought he was the better half?


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

Only when he isn't sharing embarrassing stories to get karma from people!!


----------



## MJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Only when he isn't sharing embarrassing stories to get karma from people!!


 
Have a good night Alix.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 8, 2005)

I need to make my lunch for work tomorrow and then time for bed.  How does Soba noodles with green onions, sesame seeds, and sesame oil sound for lunch?  See you all later.  Hugs, SC


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

Got to go get dinner started. Back in a while.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

Going to fix my chicken thingy...will let you know what I did, cuz right now I still have no clue.....but with all the ideas that were floatin around im sure Ill figure something out....toodles till later


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 9, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I need to make my lunch for work tomorrow and then time for bed.  How does Soba noodles with green onions, sesame seeds, and sesame oil sound for lunch?  See you all later.  Hugs, SC



sounds yummy!  maybe you should send some over my way! 

tancowgirl i read about your chicken casserole thing on the thread you started....it sounded good, and hey atleast you liked it!!!  P.S. funny story about your dog...you had me LOL.
 

i guess i should go to bed and get back on my normal sleeping schedule since i have to go back to work next week.  this place is so addicting!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue, I will share some with you anytime.  Goodnight, sleep well!!


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2005)

and i think i'm gonna go to bed early for once.
good night guys


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 14, 2005)

I need to get some ZZZZ's. I have been staying up way too late recently. Plus I have been exercising for a half an hour each morning, so I need to conserve my energy for that.  Good Night, all!!


----------



## middie (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had insomnia the past couple nights so i'm gong to attempt getting some sleep tonight. goodnight guys


----------



## pdswife (Sep 20, 2005)

Good night middie.   Try drinking some warm milk
before ya head off to dream land.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

okay off to dreamland for me (i hope)
goodnight guys


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 21, 2005)

I am off to go to sleep also. Good night, all.  My dog has already retired for the night.  He just went into the bedroom and jumped on the bed.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

Good night all! I'm off to bed but I'll see y'all in the morning!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

Gotta go.  I hear the vacuum cleaner and dishes calling me.  I hope that you all have a wonderful day.  

SC


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

sierra my vacuum and dishes are calling you too lmao !!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, middie for you, anyday.  It is amazing how you can vacuum one day and the next day it does not even seem like you vacuumed.  Especially, since my dog came in the house covered in dead grass after he rolled in the lawn.  Then my brother came over for dinner and wore his work boots in the house.  Oh well the carpet was clean for at least one afternoon.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm off to take Savannah back to the doctor. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 30, 2005)

I gotta git fer a  bit guys!  I seem to have packing and stuff that wont do it on it's own....How coem someone hasnt figured away for this to happen yet?  Anyways, Ill check in before I leave......


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 1, 2005)

Time for lunch.  My stomach is growling.  See you all later.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm off for the night. It's been a busy but rewarding day & I need to get laundry folded before going to bed. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2005)

goodnight crewsk


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

Nite Crewsk, happy dreams



kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm off to curl up with a book, blanket, hot chocolate & a piece of cake. See y'all tomorow!


----------



## corazon (Oct 8, 2005)

Aidan has finally fallen asleep and the house is clean but I am so sleepy now.  I'm off to bed.  As MrsMac has probably just woken up and signed on, I will say Good Morning to her and Good Night to the rest of you.  See you all in the morning!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2005)

*I got my flu shot today and my shoulder is killing me.  So, time to take some aspirin and make a cup of hot tea and relax on the couch before bedtime.  Good Night, All.  I hope that you all sleep well and dream of pleasant things.*


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2005)

Goodnight, Sierra. Sleep well.


----------



## corazon (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like just pds and middie are the only two on right now. Goodnight to both of you! Sleep well.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope you had a wonderful nights sleep cora!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2006)

We have not used this thread for awhile.  I will see you all later.  Time to start dinner.  

SC


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2006)

I better go too.  Believe it or not, I have to go wake the kids.  It's 6 o'clock and I'm letting them sleep?!  I must be crazy!  Or maybe just in need of some quiet!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 20, 2006)

I have to go......my back is killing me.   I am typing this standing up because it hurts too much to sit.  I guess I need to make a trip to the chiropractor tomorrow.  I hope that you all have a great night.


----------



## corazon (Feb 20, 2006)

hope you feel better sierra!


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2006)

It is way too late for me.  I'm outta here guys.  Goodnight all.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2006)

i'll be away for a while. have a "honey-do" vacation coming up next week (honey do this, honey do that), so i doubt i'll be online much.take care everyone, and no having any fun until i get back, ok?


----------



## SierraCook (May 14, 2006)

*Going on vacation!!*

I will be away for a few days. On Monday, I am taking a vacation to the North coast of California.  Arcata, CA is where I got my degree and I have not visited the area for at least 7 years.  So, it will be fun to visit some favorite places and visit a few friends.  I hope that you all have a great week!!


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful vacation SC..Be safe, will see you when you get back..
kadesma


----------



## shpj4 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Everyone Have A Great Time*

*Well it is time for me to say goodbye to everyone. I am going for a swim and then taking a Sauna. The Sauna really makes me feel great and it is great for opening all the pores in your body.*

*See you all tomorrow.  *


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, all.  Just a brief note I am on a fire assignment on my forest.  In two days the fire has burned over 2,000 acres.  The name of the fire is the Ralston Fire.  I might not be able to logon again for awhile.  Also, my home computer is not working properly.  It won't boot up.  Hopefully, I can get it fixed when I return home.  

Hugs, SC


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2006)

Be careful SierraCook, we will miss you while you are gone.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

Time to resurrect this thread a bit more permanently. I'm off now for a bit. Got to go make dinner for the family. Have a happy Saturday night y'all!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 9, 2006)

_Later Alix,_
_have a wonderful evening _

_kadesma_


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

Alix...............


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

Gotta go take a shower before meeting good gf's new bf.  At least if I'm clean, he won't be too scared.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

Supper time! That's one thing I am rarely late for.

Well, never late for, but anyways. . . . . .


----------



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Signing off for now. Going to try to make my little one better with some chicken soup; he's down with a cold again.  Eek!  Then we'll probably take a nap or two.  Y'all have a great day and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2006)

Back later everyone. Have a good night.


----------



## Dina (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night Alix and everyone.


----------



## middie (Sep 14, 2006)

Night Dina. Hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## Dina (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Middie.  Christopher seems to have a dry cough now.  Hopefully, he'll get over this bug soon.  I'm off to read to him and try to get some housework done.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2006)

Off to eat HH's concoction of Zatarin's chicken creole rice mix with a can of Rotel and a chopped-up leftover pork chop.  Then on to the basement (with the big TV) to watch a movie I've never heard of (Absolute Power) but with an all-star cast (Clint E., Gene Hackman, Ed Harris, Judy Davis, Laura Linney, Scott Glenn, Dennis Haysbert, E.G. Marshall).

Talk to you guys over the weekend sometime.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Off to eat HH's concoction of Zatarin's chicken creole rice mix with a can of Rotel and a chopped-up leftover pork chop. Then on to the basement (with the big TV) to watch a movie I've never heard of (Absolute Power) but with an all-star cast (Clint E., Gene Hackman, Ed Harris, Judy Davis, Laura Linney, Scott Glenn, Dennis Haysbert, E.G. Marshall).
> 
> Talk to you guys over the weekend sometime.


Sit quietly and eat and watch a movie ahhh..enjoy, someday ,someday, I hope  Have a wonderful evening.

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2006)

Off to pick up a daughter. Catch you later!


----------



## Dina (Sep 16, 2006)

Good night everyone.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 16, 2006)

Gonna sign of for now - promised DH I would watch Texas A&M game - put it off long enough, now I need to watch the second half if I want him to watch the Bears with me tomorrow - night night.


----------



## Dina (Sep 18, 2006)

Signing off to go get kids from school then start dinner.  TTYL.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2006)

Bye Dina. .


----------



## Dina (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, Alix!  Seems we're the only ones using this thread religiously.  Bye for now, y'all.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2006)

_It's about time to call it a day. Cade is having his 6th birthday tomorrow and we are taking him to lunch...Ijust hope I can sleep now..His little face is in my thoughts tonight.  _
_Nite all _
_kadesma_


----------



## Dina (Sep 21, 2006)

Clocking out y'all.  Good night.  Going to relax on the couch and watch a movie.


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

Must dash for a bit. Be back later.


----------



## Dina (Sep 24, 2006)

Clocking out for a while.  Going to bake with the girls.  Will try to be back later.


----------



## Dina (Sep 25, 2006)

Good bye for now.  Gone to pick up kids from school.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Off to my daughter's school and then to her race tonight. Catch you all after supper sometime.


----------



## Alix (Oct 13, 2006)

OK, I'm going to go crash in front of the TV with my girls. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2006)

_Nite Alix,_
_enjoy your girls _
_kadesma_


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I must dash. Got to put some supper on for the family and then head out to work. Have a lovely evening all!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2007)

Bye, all!!  I am going for a walk before I put the pot roast in the oven.  I might  as well enjoy the 40 degree temps and sunshine while I can, it is supposed to snow in a couple of days.


----------



## stinemates (Jan 1, 2007)

Have fun, enjoy the weather!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 4, 2007)

25 minutes until the people start coming over.  Gotta slice up those key lime bars.

See y'all sometime after the Bears win.


----------



## Dina (May 23, 2007)

Goodnight ya'll. Hope I can get some sleep tonight. I've had less than 10 hours of sleep for the past two days. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Dina (Oct 15, 2007)

See ya in a while.  Got to take Dad to doctor.  You'll have a good day!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

whoa, its been a while since this thread has been up.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, I'm back off to the wilds after my week-long spree in the city. The wilds means no internet connection. See you some time not soon I'm afraid.
Don't be good while I'm gone.


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm out for a while - probably see you tomorrow morning for a quick peek.


----------



## Dina (Jul 28, 2008)

Let's bring this thread up again.  I'm saying good night to you all for now.  Behave yourselves.


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2008)

Me too, g'nite all!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm saying goodnight as well.  Not going to bed yet, but I think I've done enough damage here for the night!  Off to enter 50 or so sweepstakes and watch "Fool's Gold."  Then off to dreamland.

'Night everyone!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2008)

(Barbara was actually running away from me after seeing my answer to that other question...come back here you chicken!)


----------



## Dina (Aug 1, 2008)

Gotta run to make breakfast for the kids.  See ya'll soon.


----------



## Dina (Aug 27, 2008)

Tootles!  See ya'll later.


----------

